# Dwarf Gourami Scales Look Flaky/Damaged



## TheWaterChanger (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Aquariumforum, long time no post! I hate to make this my first post back right out of the gate again but I've run into an issue you guys might be able to help explain with one of my two dwarf gouramis. 

*Problem:* My dwarf gourami appears to have damaged/flaky looking scales out-of-the-blue. Routine maintenance, stocking, my water changing schedule (about 30-40% every week) and filtration (one 40g sponge filter and a 30g aqueon hang-on-back quietflow filter) have not changed in months, the problem has only arisen as of a few days ago.

The skin under the damage appears to be fine, it's just an issue with the scales. No visible red marks or anything like that. It is really a curious and random issue.

*Water Parameters*

Nitrate: 0 (0-20 on strip test)
Nitrite: 0
Ammonia: 0
pH: 7.4 (strip reads 6.8-7.2)
kH: 120-180ppm
Hardness(GH): 300ppm (very hard)

Below is a video of the gourami swimming around where you can clearly see the damage with his scales. From what I understand it might just be stress or some sort of bacterial infection, I realize my water is extraordinarily hard coming out of the tap so I've added peat granules as a filter medium to try and alleviate that some. What do you all take of this? Thanks for any and all help in advance.


----------



## Hobert (Dec 31, 2014)

sounds like dropsy


----------



## TheWaterChanger (Jan 4, 2014)

Hobert said:


> sounds like dropsy


I thought so too at first but I don't think that's what it is now. It isn't bloated, some of the scales just look a bit damaged.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Possible fish louse, or some type of worms under the scale. Get some praziquantel and treat with that, see if it helps.


----------



## TheWaterChanger (Jan 4, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Possible fish louse, or some type of worms under the scale. Get some praziquantel and treat with that, see if it helps.


Never thought about parasites. I will have to get some prazi in the near future and treat the tank. Hopefully that will do it. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Could just be getting beaten by the other male gourami you have with him.
They don't like each other as a general rule.Did you notice how fast he swam to other side of tank when the other male showed up.
One will kill the other,I think we all can see who is losing?


----------

